# How long did you wait?



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

How long did you have to wait for your first vizsla? I've been studying them for three years. Checking out breeders for months. I found one last week and now I have to wait 10 more days to pick her up. Also, did anyone else count down the hours like I'm doing? Everyone I know tells me I should be enjoying my dog-less time while I can, but I just can't wait for all the new things that me and Tizane will be doing in the near future.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm picking mine up in 3 weeks. after 4 months research and the pup has been born 5 weeks. I'm also very excited, though have to admit a few nerves are settling in as it is my forst ever dog !!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

May I suggest some reading materials that might help. I've had dogs my whole life but I haven't raised a puppy to full grown dog in twelve years so I hit the library for a free refresher course on raising a pup in the home. One thing I have found is that each trainer/book author has different ideas on how to do it. My suggestion is you read a couple and start your training with the one that appeals to you most. My favorite book so far is Puppy Preschool by John Ross and Barbara McKinney. They also wrote Dog Talk but I haven't read it yet. The one I'm currently reading is Shelby Marlo's New Art of Dog Training. It's okay but I prefer Puppy Preschool to it so far. Another one I picked up but haven't started is The Everything Dog Training and Tricks book by Gerilyn Bielakiewicz. Having grown up with an animal "whisperer" for a father I can give you a hint or two that always worked for him and me. First of all puppies are like kids in that they have a very short attention span. And I mean very short. (It does get better with age) Any training over 5-7 minutes at one time and you will be fighting a losing battle. So start out with three or four 5 to 7 minute sessions per day. If you notice puppy getting restless after four minutes go ahead and quit. You'll figure out how long works best for you and your dog. Remember practice practice practice. And treat often. And it doesn't always have to be food treats. In the beginning treat every time puppy does what you ask. Later on treat every other time and so on. It keeps puppy on it's toes and wanting to always do what you ask when you ask so that maybe it'll get a treat. And the treat doesn't have to be food. Usually the last time my dogs would do as I asked them, I would pull out their frisbee and we would have a frisbee fest. I last had labs and they were frisbee freaks. It was a reward as well as a good time. The last thing I will impart to you is the wisdom of crate training. You have never had a puppy eat a couch and a love seat or shoes etc. The crate will help you get through puppyhood. Anyway, sorry to write so long but it never hurts to get prepared for your new animal companion. I would definitely recommend Puppy Preschool though, and don't be afraid to ask questions here on the forum. There are many people who have been there done that and are willing to share their wisdom and help you through the tough times. Don't forget to post pics of your new little baby when you get it.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Sahara. Thank you very much for your advice it is greatly appreciated. I have read a couple of books so far and found them invaluable. I will look on Amazon to see if the one you mention is available in the uk.
I have already purchased a crate, and will follow your advice there too. As said ealier, I'm very excited but would be lying if i said i wasn't at all nervous about this huge commitment I'll post pics as soon as i have them.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey jas, if you can't find the book let me know. I have about ten half price bookstores around me and one of them is bound to have it. Also it's okay to be a little nervous. But once you get your pup, don't show it or the puppy will pick up on it and either be anxious itself or will try to take over the alpha role in your pack. Neither of these scenarios is a good one. Just keep reading up on puppies and if you want me to look for the book let me know.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Sahara, i appreciate your offer but I've just managed to get it off Amazon so should have it in a couple of days. I have just had a crate delivered and need to start buyng everything else as well now. I don't know where to start :-\, I have a lead and collar but nothing else. should i buy a whistle, a slip lead, how many toys, do I just go mad and soend loads now or do it bit by bit? any advice on that would be appreciated.


----------

